
Ask HN: Software to annotate web pages with stylus? - mettamage
Maybe it&#x27;s just me, but when I read things like [1]. And then read the HN discussion about it [2] and see more notes about it [3]. I just want to save all the three tabs (+ more I found via searching on DuckDuckGo), get the materials locally and potentially edit the text by typing, be able to highlight it and to be able to use my stylus for writing and doodling in the margins.<p>Does anyone know of such a project? If not, then hereby I offer it as a side project idea to anyone who&#x27;s willing to do it. That person may very well be me.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;learn.sparkfun.com&#x2F;tutorials&#x2F;what-is-electricity&#x2F;<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20059446<p>[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;landgreen.github.io&#x2F;physics&#x2F;notes&#x2F;circuits&#x2F;electricity&#x2F;index.html
======
neximo64
Edge

~~~
mettamage
Haha, I clearly don't use Windows.

I'll dust off that Microsoft Surface then :)

~~~
mettamage
After trying it out, I feel that Edge is quite unusable with this feature. The
page only loaded partially and when I saved the file as a PDF my Surface froze
and when I pressed it off after 15 minutes it doesn't get past the bootscreen.

This is why I don't like Microsoft.

